
Microsoft Adds Patent Suit Protections for Cloud Customers - amatix
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-08/microsoft-adds-patent-suit-protections-for-cloud-customers
======
ezoe
This is getting silly. Just abolish the patent system.

This is almost identical to the mafia business.

There are bunch of patent-pool mafias in the world and you pays the protection
money to one of the patent-pool mafias so you will be protected from other
patent-pool mafias.

If it looks like a mafia and quacks like a mafia, it's mafia.

------
amatix
Microsoft's overview page: [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/overview/azure-
ip-advantag...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/overview/azure-ip-
advantage/)

